# DirecTV PLEASE address painful issue with DOD



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Writing this in hopes of getting feedback from others, and hoping DirecTV sees it and does something about it. 

VOD as it stands now is not very user friendly. It is extremely frustrating to have to wade through the leaps and bounds of programing from channels I don't have subs to. It is extreme clutter and keeps me from using it on any regular basis. I dont know what the solution is but I hope directv can think of something and get it fixed quickly.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have eliminated the ones I don't/can't use with my favorites list. That helped a little, but VOD does not seem to follow the channels I get setting at all.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree that DOD channels that correspond to channels not in a user's subscription package should be hidden, but I have a feeling those channels are there as a form of marketing. (That doesn't excuse it or make it right, it's just my thought that this would be a low priority to remove the unsubscribed channels from DOD...)


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just add a 1 in front of the channel you want to see On Demand.....

J


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Just add a 1 in front of the channel you want to see On Demand.....
> 
> J


Navigating to the on-demand channel is not the OP's concern, though..

The issue is that if you subscribe to a package that doesn't include Showtime, for example, you still see Showtime in the On Demand results when you pick a category, for example, "New", or High Def, etc. Now consider that you have a lower package and there are dozens or scores of channels you don't subscribe to, but all of the On Demand titles for those channels clog up your search results, forcing you to deal with large quantities of data that are irrelevant to you..


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well it just finished the Beta testing...give it a little bit. I am sure there will be improvements to the system.

J


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

I keep comparing it the service to how Comcast does it, and I think the layout for Directv is much better, plus the fact that the VOD programming shows up in a search makes finding things much easier.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

bgartz said:


> I keep comparing it the service to how Comcast does it, and I think the layout for Directv is much better, plus the fact that the VOD programming shows up in a search makes finding things much easier.


I agree that this is an advantage, but it could be much better. Content from unsubscribed channels should not return in a search. Or at least give us a keyword search that lets me ignore them.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I agree that DOD channels that correspond to channels not in a user's subscription package should be hidden, but I have a feeling those channels are there as a form of marketing. (That doesn't excuse it or make it right, it's just my thought that this would be a low priority to remove the unsubscribed channels from DOD...)


I suspect Drew2k is right and this is a intended functionality just like searches returning results for channels you don't have. A marketing tool to make you aware of what else you could be getting. I can understand that but I wish they did something like graying them out like Channels that aren't in your package are in the guide now. It needs some clear indicator that I don't get this with out having to wait for details to pull up or attempt and fail to add to queue.


----------



## GGladden33 (Aug 22, 2008)

evan_s said:


> I suspect Drew2k is right and this is a intended functionality just like searches returning results for channels you don't have.


It could also be a possibility that, in the future, you could purchase individual episodes / movies from a channel you don't regularly subscribe to. (Not that it would likely be a very cost-effective option)


----------

